# Recherche excellent développeur Mac pour prestation



## sylvestre12 (25 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je cherche un expert développement Mac pour réaliser une prestation sur un logiciel libre scientifique.

Si vous manipulez sans probleme des arguments comme -no_compact_linkedit -mmacosx-version-min=10.5
Si vous connaissez le packaging fink ou macport
Si vous maitrisiez les outils de compilation gcc, les problématiques de portabilité 10.5, 10.6 & 10.7 et l'utilisation de Java à partir de code JNI.
Contactez moi sur sylvestre.ledru@scilab.org

Merci
Sylvestre


----------



## Larme (25 Novembre 2011)

_J'éviterais de laisser une adresse mail sur un forum public..._


----------



## sylvestre12 (28 Novembre 2011)

Participant déjà à de nombreuses liste de diffusions, mon adresse a déjà été largement répertoriée par les spammeurs ...


----------



## tatouille (1 Décembre 2011)

c'est idiot de demander d'utiliser no_compact_linkedit tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles :rateau: (ps: l'auteur) et ecoute ce que te dis Larme, tu auras l'air moins stupide, de toute façon, avec un prénom pareil on ne peut pas s'attendre a des miracles.

Avouez que je vous ai manqué noobs donnez, donnez moi donnez moi du noobs Dieu vous le rendra


----------



## Nyx0uf (1 Décembre 2011)

tatouille a dit:


> Avouez que je vous ai manqué



Il est vrai que c'était un peu morne;


----------



## ntx (1 Décembre 2011)

tatouille a dit:


> Avouez que je vous ai manqué


OUI !!!!!


----------

